# Homelite chainsaw won't stay running



## aqs2000 (Apr 24, 2006)

My chainsaw start very easy but at a very high speed. When I release the trigger the saw stop running after few seconds. It start again with no problem but won't stay working. The spark plug is new, air filter is clean, hoses and filter are in good condition and the small filter inside the carb is clean. I also applied compressed air to each hole of the carb but the problem persist. What else can I do?
Thanks.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Apr 25, 2006)

Hello out there in sunny Puerto Rico!!


This dosent seem like a big problem (at first glance) but I think we will need some details. 

First, what model saw is it?

Second, since your outside the americas and they still sell some of the older (and preferable) models elsewhere, How old is the saw?

Third, How long have you owned it? Since new? Or are you trying to save an older saw? Have you run this saw before with no problems?



That should give us something to work with. Let us know and we'll see what we can do.


Eric


----------



## aqs2000 (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for responding Eric.
Model # UT10901A 14" 33cc
A friend bought it last year at Home Depot and as printed on the label it was built Feb 2005. And now that I was looking for this information I notice that this saw must be under warranty and he didn't tell me. To late, I already opened it.
The saw was running fine until he left it without use for long time. Another thing I noticed was a lot of oil on my table after I tried to maintain the saw running. Is the oil used for the chain. I left the saw on a clean table over night and there is no oil so its only when its running. Seems that it delivers to much oil to the chain when running. I don't know if this has anything to do with the problem but just to give you a full picture. I forgot to mention before that I also changed the mix for a fresh one.

Thanks again
Alfredo


----------



## Lawn Masters (Apr 25, 2006)

If the saw was left with old gas in the carb, its probably gummed up. I'd take the carbuetor apart, clean it out with compressed air, and put everything back together in the same manner it came apart.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Apr 25, 2006)

I think you might be OK with just a through carb cleaning. 

Get some Gumout or similar spray carb cleaner, completely dissassemble the carb and spray out all of the orifices with the cleaner.


After you give a good cleaning in this manner you should have removed most of the blockages that an air nozzle would leave behind.


A good trick is to look down the barrel of the carb(wear safety glasses) while spraying the cleaner and take notice that the cleaner flows out of all of the passages leading to the carb throat.


Be carefull not to spray the carb meetering needle(looks like a carb float needle) with the cleaner as it will swell up and youll have to wait a day or so till you can reinstall it.


Let us know how you make out.

Eric


----------



## aqs2000 (Apr 29, 2006)

I took the carb apart, I think. Top cover. screw in the center, with a blue plastic gasket and remoed the small screen which is very clean. Bottom cover, 4 screws, a black gasket with a round piece of metal the size of a dime with five holes and under that I removed a spring and a needle. Cleaned everything with air and the solvent and put everything back together. Spark plug is new, filter is clean, small foam filter under the starter rope cover clean, mufflers filter clean.
The saw start sharp but dies almost immediately after I realese the trigger. If I hold the trigger the saw runs a little bit longer at high speed and then dies. The only thing I have not been able to work with are the needles because those does not has a head like a screw. Seems that a special tool is needed or someting is missing.


----------



## perimorf (Jan 8, 2009)

*Chain Saw problems*

These saws are sold with with EPA mandated caps on carb adjusting screws. They are ALL set too lean from the manufacturer. If you CAREFULLY remove the caps you can make adjustments to have your saw run just fine. If you are not sure what to do a serviceman could help you I'm sure... Good luck.
I had to do the same thing to mine and it runs great!


----------

